
Ask HN: NIPS 2015 – Tutorial Deep Learning - mikebotazzo
I&#x27;m trying to access the video for the deep learning tutorial linked in [1], but the link doesn&#x27;t work (It&#x27;s hosted in the Microsoft research website). Does anyone know if that&#x27;s the only place where this video is available? (I searched in Youtube and other websites related with NIPS but I don&#x27;t find anything).<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nips.cc&#x2F;Conferences&#x2F;2015&#x2F;Schedule?type=Tutorial
======
mamuninfo
There is another one from google. You could try with the link in bellow

[https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning--
ud730](https://www.udacity.com/course/deep-learning--ud730)

~~~
mikebotazzo
Hi mamuninfo, I'm looking for the NIPS video,not another tutorial for deep
learning. Anyway, thanks for the reference.

